# El pronombre beid



## davlar

Hola muy buenas a tod@s,

Leyendo la gramatica alemana de Andreu Castell sobre el pronombre beid, se comenta que en su funcion de pronombre, su declinacion admite formas en singular neutro (como puede ser si es una palabra que designa dos cosas o personas!?):

"Las formas del neutro singular unicamente pueden referirse a cosas y encuentran su correspondencia en las locuciones españolas ambas. En caso de desempeñar la funcion de sujeto, el verbo debe aparecer en singular:

Ich Brauche Saltz und Pfeffer. *Beides* ist in der ersten Schublade."

No entiendo muy bien esto y me ha cojido de imprevisto. Solo me cabe pensar que cuando haya dos palabras en neutro se agrupen en una palabra en singular?! puede ser??

En general yo siempre habia aprendido que el pronombre beid se declina como si fuera un adjetivo...yo en este caso habria dicho:

Beide sind in der ersten Schublade.

Espero sus comentarios.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## elroy

Tanto "beides ist" como "beide sind" son correctos.

Comprendo tu reacción, pero fíjate que también se dice "alles ist" aunque "alles" se refiere a más de una cosa. El caso de "beides ist" es parecido.


----------



## davlar

En el caso de alles, tal y como mencionas, como por ejemplo "alles ist kar" se refiere a "todo" y comprenderia su acepcion. En el caso de beide, concepto puramente plural, entenderas la dificultad de plantearse un singular no??...

En cualquier caso gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## davlar

Perdon...queria poner "alles ist klar"...


----------



## elroy

Aunque en una habitación haya mil cosas, se puede decir "Alles im Zimmer ist schön" y en español "Todo en la habitación es bonito". Usando "alles" o "todo" se tratan todas las cosas como unidad.

Lo mismo sucede con "beides", solo que en el caso de "beides" son exactamente dos las cosas que se tratan como unidad.

Supongo que si existiera una forma singular de "ambas" en español, no te costaría tanto aceptar el equivalente alemán. A mí también me pareció raro cuando lo aprendí porque en ninguno de los idiomas que hablo existe tal forma.


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias elroy. El caso es que lo entiendo, pero tal y como comentas, como hispanohablante me resulta extraño, ya que se puede decir "todo" pero no existe el singular de ambos.

Solo un par de preguntas, en el ejemplo que yo ponia originalmente de la sal y pimienta, tu crees que son correctas las dos versiones "beides ist" "beide sind" o solo la primera...

...y la otra pregunta, entiendo que si son dos palabras, una masculina y otra neutra las que se engloban, no se podria decir beides verdad? y se diria beide no??

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo,


----------



## elroy

Sí, las dos versiones serían correctas:

_Ich brauche Salz und Pfeffer. Beides ist in der Schublade.
Ich brauche Salz und Pfeffer. Beide sind in der Schublade._

"Beides" se puede usar con cualquier par de cosas, y no importan los géneros. Precisamente en tu ejemplo, de hecho, tenemos una palabra masculina ("Pfeffer") y otra neutra ("Salz").


----------



## davlar

Entonces porque se dice que "beides" es la forma de neutro singular si no es porque se refiere a palabras neutras??


----------



## elroy

Porque la forma en sí ("beides") es neutra, igual que "alles". La "s" señala el género neutro.

¿Me explico? Espero que sí, ya que veo que el tema te duele bastante la cabeza.


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Ich brauche Salz und Pfeffer. Beides ist in der Schublade.
> Ich brauche Salz und Pfeffer. Beide sind in der Schublade.


En el caso de sustancias incontables como _Salz_, _Pfeffer_, _Zucker_, _Milch_, _Mehl _etc. se prefiere usar el singular hablando de ambas de dos sustancias mencionadas antes.

En el caso de objetos contables como _meine zwei Sparschäler_ se prefiere utilizar el plural:

_Beide (Sparschäler) sind in der Schublade._​


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias. Me acabais de ahorrar una aspirina! El dolor de cabeza era insoportable...

Un saludo,


----------



## alfred_oh

Tema interesante


----------

